# Base plate for circular saw?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I have seen a description somewhere for an "add-on" base plate for a circ saw but can't find it in my "stuff". The idea is to add a "foot" to a circ saw so that all sides are absolutely square. This makes cuttting with a guide totally accurate. Most circ saw bases, or "feet" are actually just stamped aluminum and are not perfectly rectangular. So you add a "sub base" of hard board or even plastic, that is set and adjusted to be absolutely dead on accurate to the saws blade.
Can anybody remember the easiest way to do it, or where I found the description for it?
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

You maybe asking about this one 
for the hand power saw and one for the hand router as well both work great and cut the stock true. 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...es-cutting-dovetail-dados-table-router-2.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...sues-cutting-dovetail-dados-table-router.html

Bj


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Well fellas, we are on the right track with the item I am asking about. The item I want to make is an "add-on" base for the Makita circular saw that is absolutely perfectly rectangular and perfectly square to the blade. The idea is to get a precise EDGE to follow a clamp-on saw guide. Often the stamped metal base of a circle saw (and other tools for that matter) is not REALLY square/straight. The article I saw clearly described a way for even somebody like ME to make a base that would screw right on to the saws base, but would be slightly larger and absolutely dead-on straight and square to the blade. I believe it was 1/4" hardboard. Thanks to my new Incra 2000 miter I have been able to cut a PERFECT rectangle just 1/4" larger all around my saw base. But I don't remember how to proceed from there! 
Incidentally, I am delighted with the new Incra. Never knew it was so simple to get perfect cuts every time from my Jet table saw. If you've been thinking about adding an accessory miter guage to your saw I would not hesitate to do it. I debated if for quite a while.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Birch

Maybe those pics will help you, I made it on my both CS's, the one in the pics is the Makita.

niki


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay Niki, now we are on the right track. I install the new, "perfect rectangle" without making the zero clearence cut. I square it (blade) with caliper. THEN clamp the saw down on blocks (or whatever) and make the zero C. cut right on through the base. Right?


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Birch

You don't need the "perfect rectangle", you just need one straight side (the side facing the guide) but if you already have it, no problem.

I think that you shall have to make an opening (like on BobJ pics) unless you don't use the blade guard.

I recommend to use the blade guard.
My saws are equipped with electric brake that stops the blade in less then a second, that's the reason that I removed the guard and also, I have an "iron rule" - "Two hands holding the saw till the blade stops", I recommend you to adopt this rule.

Just screw the base plate and mark the opening of the original iron base. Remove the base plate and cut the marked opening (on router table or so) and then, install the base plate and check the distances as on the pics, tight the bolts/nuts and super glue the nut.

niki


----------

